# Garon Electric



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I was runner up on it (just as a matter of curiousity). Ebay # 270513529319. Went for $64.99.























































Any ideas about this one?


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

With no country of origin on the dial Dave hard to say whats in it probably a PUW or a junghans,or a sheffield.


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

dombox40 said:


> With no country of origin on the dial Dave hard to say whats in it probably a PUW or a junghans,or a sheffield.


 :angel_not:

I believe the movement used in these is a Standard Time Corp 310E same as found in the Hamilton based Vantage. In the 2nd photo you can see that the stem is located between the 4:00 and 5:00 o'clock position, typical of a Standard 310E. You can also make out what looks to be a faceted case, just like the Vantage.

I'm betting that these are rebranded Vantages. If I'm correct, I have a spare 310E movement in another Vantage case that I'll reuse for the 2nd Garon case. B)

When that's complete I'll have cornered the world's known supply of Garon's :beach:


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> I was runner up on it (just as a matter of curiousity). Ebay # 270513529319. Went for $64.99.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :assassin: It was me Dave. See my response to dombox40 :cool2:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Larry from Calgary said:


> I believe the movement used in these is a Standard Time Corp 310E same as found in the Hamilton based Vantage. In the 2nd photo you can see that the stem is located between the 4:00 and 5:00 o'clock position, typical of a Standard 310E. You can also make out what looks to be a faceted case, just like the Vantage.
> 
> I'm betting that these are rebranded Vantages. If I'm correct, I have a spare 310E movement in another Vantage case that I'll reuse for the 2nd Garon case. B)


Not a re-branded Vantage but just another company that used the 310E movement...I have about 8 watches from different manufacturers all with the 310E...also got quite a few spares for this movement if you need any Larry.

Looks to be the same case as my Vantage below; nice catch Larry.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Larry from Calgary said:
> 
> 
> > I believe the movement used in these is a Standard Time Corp 310E same as found in the Hamilton based Vantage. In the 2nd photo you can see that the stem is located between the 4:00 and 5:00 o'clock position, typical of a Standard 310E. You can also make out what looks to be a faceted case, just like the Vantage.
> ...


I wish you boys would get your movement numbers rignt it,s 130E not 310E see pic.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

dombox40 said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Larry from Calgary said:
> ...


Haha! You're right Ken....I'm always doing that ... 310E instead of the correct *130E*


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

Larry from Calgary said:


> When that's complete I'll have cornered the world's known supply of Garon's :beach:


I have two mechanical Garons and have sold a third.

I don't have any Garon electrics though


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

> Larry from Calgary, on 19 January 2010 - 08:32 PM, said:
> 
> When that's complete I'll have cornered the world's known supply of Garon's


Along with the supply of Lord Elgin 725's. Any photos of those to share with the board? :angel_not:


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

bjohnson said:


> I don't have any Garon electrics though


That's because I have single-handedly cornered the world's market of ELECTRIC Garons. :yahoo:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> Along with the supply of Lord Elgin 725's. Any photos of those to share with the board? :angel_not:


:taz:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> watchnutz said:
> 
> 
> > Along with the supply of Lord Elgin 725's. Any photos of those to share with the board? :angel_not:
> ...


I can see your watch repair bills going up and up and up.


----------

